# Who has an actual furry tatoo???



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

I know most people would be like WTF but who has one?!

If so, post a pic, if not... who has pics of those who do!?


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 18, 2009)

Never in a million years. Oh god no.

I do want some sort of uniquely stylized discordian chao or maybe the apple of discord or one of the magic circles from Silent Hill or something because I'm gay for that sort of stuff.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol cool  I'm getting a wolf paw-print on my left arm when i'm outta highschool


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 18, 2009)

I plan on getting a horseshoe on my back, with a fox paw-print inside it.

(For me and my mate)


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

I am reminded of that one babyfur who had his character tattooed on his back (HUGE).  In a diaper, playing with a toy truck.

I facepalmed so hard the day I saw that.

Tattoos are going to probably look like shit when you get older... though I could envision some crazy stuff that would be cool at least for a little while.  And then the novelty will wear off, and you'll say "Aw, FUCK" and you won't be able to afford tattoo removal.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I am reminded of that one babyfur who had his character tattooed on his back (HUGE).  In a diaper, playing with a toy truck.
> 
> I facepalmed so hard the day I saw that.
> 
> Tattoos are going to probably look like shit when you get older... though I could envision some crazy stuff that would be cool at least for a little while.  And then the novelty will wear off, and you'll say "Aw, FUCK" and you won't be able to afford tattoo removal.



Please tell me there's a pic lulz Onetime i facepalmed so hard i gave myself a black eye on accident no joke!


----------



## crdb5066 (Mar 18, 2009)

I plan on getting one. It's a small tribal dragon tattoo around a paw print.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Please tell me there's a pic lulz Onetime i facepalmed so hard i gave myself a black eye on accident no joke!



Yup, the dude posted a pic on FA.  No idea whether it's still there.  And I can't remember his name.  Someone around here MUST remember that guy's name/FA.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 18, 2009)

Getting one done on my 19th (same day my competition ends) of Rune (Draolf) and Solome (Foxgen) Hugging. Need a pic done for it though, and i haven't got a pic of Solome yet.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2009)

haha, i'm a geek for tattoos. i have a little fox on my back, cause my fursona used to be a fox...(even though i hate foxes now), a bat on my left leg for my ex (who wasn't the ex when i got it) and other animal tattoos, etc.

and i'm gonna get my fursona tattood on my arm eventually.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont right now but i do want one..soon


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 18, 2009)

I knew some guys who went to mexico for some cervezas, and they found a mexican at a bar with a tattoo of the roadrunner getting pounded by the coyote.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 18, 2009)

I got one, i was planing on getting another, but the the guy i was going to see has moved some where.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2009)

Getting one on my back soon


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2009)

For the rest. Of. Your. Life.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> For the rest. Of. Your. Life.



Which is why i got it


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going to get a tiger pawprint with a tiger print filling


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> and i'm gonna get my fursona tattood on my arm eventually.



And then when you inevitably ditch your weasel character... then what?



Duhguns said:


> I knew some guys who went to mexico for some cervezas, and they found a mexican at a bar with a tattoo of the roadrunner getting pounded by the coyote.



Horrid, incredibly horrid.  But hilarious.



Awkore said:


> I got one, i was planing on getting another, but the the guy i was going to see has moved some where.



Those are actually kinda nice.  Tasteful.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2009)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Baby-diaperfur_tattoo.jpg

There's so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Baby-diaperfur_tattoo.jpg
> 
> There's so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start



That, my friend is disturbing. lol wow


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 18, 2009)

My fursona has one, with a paw print above crossed drum sticks. Still thinking about getting the same tattoo, but no idea if I should.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 18, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> My fursona has one, with a paw print above crossed drum sticks. Still thinking about getting the same tattoo, but no idea if I should.




Just think, it will be with you the rest of your life, and will it be in a place that you find acceptable?


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd rather get one that is attractive/manly like a skull or something.
Besides, tats aint cheap.


----------



## lolwut? (Mar 18, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> My fursona has one, with a paw print above crossed drum sticks. Still thinking about getting the same tattoo, but no idea if I should.


 
Uhhh... How would anyone see it?
I mean, if your covered with fur, you gonna have to dig all that hair away, just to see _something_ but it wont really be that, I dont know what to say, uhh... look, the point is, no one can see it. Unless, you like, idk, _paint_ the fur or something.
And then it would get all hard and stale and fade away when you take a shower.
All in all, I say that getting a tattoo on your own fursona is a waste of time and money.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish I had one, but it can wait.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 18, 2009)

Their meaning to me is personal, and they weren't spur of the moment things... and I'm quite aware they're for life, and someday I'll be a saggy old guy.


----------



## virus (Mar 18, 2009)

Almost worse then getting a swastika tattoo.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure if I'd get a "furry" tattoo, though I have toyed with the idea of having Drip from "Jack" tattooed somewhere. All of my tattoos are personal and, dare I say, tasteful, and they aren't in places that will stretch/sag anytime soon. When I'm old and gray, I intend on being the freaky old woman in the house that kids are afraid to walk by, anyway.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Baby-diaperfur_tattoo.jpg
> 
> There's so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start



/facepalm

Is the babyfur in the tattoo on the left pissing himself? I swear I see a big yellow blotch.

EDIT: Oh god it is pissing itself.

Still can't remember who got that big one on their back.

I have to question the sanity of a tattoo artist who would do this.  Or any number of the other tattoos in that gallery.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 18, 2009)

Tycho said:


> /facepalm
> 
> Is the babyfur in the tattoo on the left pissing himself? I swear I see a big yellow blotch.



Looks like it :/


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 18, 2009)

I would get a tattoo of an animal, but never a furry; unless it's a dragon.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Mar 18, 2009)

Ouroboros said:


> I would get a tattoo of an animal, but never a furry; unless it's a dragon.



Yes, dragons are hot no matter what. LOL

I've always wanted something vulgar tattooed on my body, to scar all the kiddies at the beach with... like a demon fornicating with a maiden on my back. >)


----------



## Awkore (Mar 18, 2009)

mottled.kitten said:


> Yes, dragons are hot no matter what. LOL
> 
> I've always wanted something vulgar tattooed on my body, to scar all the kiddies at the beach with... like a demon fornicating with a maiden on my back. >)



My dad used to have some thing like that, but when he married my mother she made him get some pants tattoo'd on her


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

I am getting a tattoo sometime after high school, not furry related.

I have a little Maori in me and I am getting traditional Maori warrior tattoos on my left arm. I don't think I am gonna get it done the way they do though, for some getting a plant needle stuck in my arm a couple hundred thousand times over a 5 hour period sounds a bit more painful then getting metal jabbed into me for an hour


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Wuffy78

Found it.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> I am getting a tattoo sometime after high school, not furry related.
> 
> I have a little Maori in me and I am getting traditional Maori warrior tattoos on my left arm. I don't think I am gonna get it done the way they do though, for some getting a plant needle stuck in my arm a couple hundred thousand times over a 5 hour period sounds a bit more painful then getting metal jabbed into me for an hour



Are you sure you have Maori blood? Getting those kinds of tattoos is supposedly really insulting to Maoris, if you aren't a Maori.

EDIT: I DOUBLEPOSTED WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Are you sure you have Maori blood? Getting those kinds of tattoos is supposedly really insulting to Maoris, if you aren't a Maori.
> 
> EDIT: I DOUBLEPOSTED WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN



Yes, I have Maori blood. 12 percent 

The rest of me is just a melting pot though, basically. Got a lot of Inuit in me too, Moved from Alaska when I was 12


----------



## talakestreal (Mar 19, 2009)

I have two tattoos. One I regret very much, a wyrm-style dragon shooting flames on my left wrist (gah, is that thing ever ass-ugly. Was supposed to be a bright purple and blue. Ended up orange and blue. GAH! Never again!). 

And one is a cute little tribal dragon on my left shoulder. 

Eventually, I"ll get hte other one fixed into something like an eastern dragon with multiple wings curling around my art.  For now, I'm done with tattooing. 

Someday, i want to get my fursona's markings tattooed on me, since they have deep value/meaning to me. though I don't intend to get them tattooed where they are on my fursona (a tattoo in the middle of my face? NO THANK YOU). 

I don't have any pictures to show, but yeah...think carefully before ever getting tattoos. Don't do the spur-of-the-moment thing, lol.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> For the rest. Of. Your. Life.


Depends how much of one you have to begin with really... <(>_>)>



To be honest, although it would be tempting, I've never seriously considered getting a tattoo of any sort.
If they're done right by a good artist, they can be pretty awesome. If they're done by a bad artist, you're going to be stuck with some really crappy art on your arm/back/wherever.
Remember to check out the tattooist's history, before stumbling inside their studio drunk. 8U


----------



## Masakuni (Mar 19, 2009)

Permanent reminder, temporary feeling, etc.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2009)

Masakuni said:


> Permanent reminder, temporary feeling, etc.



Heh.  Great tune too.

I'd probably never get a tattoo, furry or otherwise.  But if I did, it would be from a professional, industry acclaimed artist, and not some guy running a corner tattoo/piercing/skate shop that caters to the "Oh look, a pretty butterfly." crowd.

I have a collegue that stalks said artists for his tats, and the wait time can be years.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I have a collegue that stalks said artists for his tats, and the wait time can be years.



Thats usually a good sign, i remember the wait for mine was 6 months, but only because one of his friends was mine, and asked for a favour. Other wise i would of had to wait about 4 months longer.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a tattoo on my right arm.

It is a custom I did with a dragon going down a medieval sword.

Pic is up on my FA account: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1915848


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 19, 2009)

I had to read this entire thread because I myself have been wanting to get a tattoo for years now, but i just cannot think of something that can i can look down on for the rest of my life and say "yeah, i can relate to that"




KatmanDu said:


> Their meaning to me is personal, and they weren't spur of the moment things... and I'm quite aware they're for life, and someday I'll be a saggy old guy.



I like these.  They're not too out of the ordinary, but still very classy and anthro related.




Ouroboros said:


> I would get a tattoo of an animal, but never a furry; unless it's a dragon.



I love dragons too, i happen to be a fantasy lit freak.  The idea of getting a dragon definitely popped into my head a couple of times, but I've just seen so many dragon tattoos, and I'm really not one to get something mainstream like that, because that is so opposite my personality.




Tycho said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Wuffy78
> 
> Found it.





			
				LizardKing said:
			
		

> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Ima...fur_tattoo.jpg
> 
> There's so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start



I was always repulsed by babyfurs just as much as the average person on this site is, but there's really no reason to be hating them like this.  They have something on there body that makes them one step closer to who they wish they could be, and you're pissed off because the tattoos they got don't match your ideas of what is socially acceptable.  

CONCLUSION:  They're happy, and you're not.


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> CONCLUSION:  They're happy, and you're not.



CONCLUSION ADDDENDUM: They're really fucking regretful in two years.


----------



## Scurrow (Mar 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Baby-diaperfur_tattoo.jpg
> 
> There's so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start



I swear to god, I joined FA because of these tattoos so I could comment on this picture.  Then i got really into the art and decided I was a furry also.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 19, 2009)

Scurrow said:


> I swear to god, I joined FA because of these tattoos so I could comment on this picture.  Then i got really into the art and decided I was a furry also.



The tattoos are well drawn.

The characters by themselves are cute (except for the piss stain).

Seeing them as tattoos on GROWN MEN is bizarre.

Knowing these characters are alter-egos of these GROWN MEN is SAD.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Seeing them as tattoos on GROWN MEN is bizarre.
> 
> Knowing these characters are alter-egos of these GROWN MEN is SAD.



Respectfully, I gotta call you out of bounds on that Tycho.  I agree its odd, unusual, uncanny even, definitely not my cup of tea......but not sad.  Worthy of a few lulz for sure....but .......It their body, their call.

Hell, the world frowns on more than half of the stuff I consider a legitimate hobby.  Who are we to criticize?


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Respectfully, I gotta call you out of bounds on that Tycho.  I agree its odd, unusual, uncanny even, definitely not my cup of tea......but not sad.  Worthy of a few lulz for sure....but .......It their body, their call.
> 
> Hell, the world frowns on more than half of the stuff I consider a legitimate hobby.  Who are we to criticize?



my point exactly.  they have tattoos that mean something to them, that at least makes them smarter than most of the schmucks who get tattoos that only look good and mean absolutely nothing to them.  (White people with tribal armbands being my biggest pet peeve.  what tribe do you belong to... chad?)


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2009)

ever notice how most furs treat babyfurs like the rest of the world treats furries in general?

just sayin, thats all.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

I should totally get a giant :V tattoo on my back, then everyone would know what a badass I am.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> ever notice how most furs treat babyfurs like the rest of the world treats furries in general?
> 
> just sayin, thats all.



They're so repulsive even furries can't stand the site of them, sounds like a pretty good reason to re-evaluate one's life to me. I mean really, can't get much more pathetic than that :V .


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd never get one. 

The babyfur characters are cute, but not really good for a tattoo. That's one of those things that look good on paper or computer screen, but not on a person's body. Just my opinion. I guess if they are happy with them that's all that matters. Just wonder what they will think years later when they've lost interest in furry, and they've got a silly character permanently inked into their arm or back.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Respectfully, I gotta call you out of bounds on that Tycho.  I agree its odd, unusual, uncanny even, definitely not my cup of tea......but not sad.  Worthy of a few lulz for sure....but .......It their body, their call.



Well, could be worse, I guess.  Especially after browsing some of the "worst tattoos ever" on a Google search.  There are some really horrid ones.



Whitenoise said:


> I should totally get a giant :V tattoo on my back, then everyone would know what a badass I am.



Do it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 20, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> The babyfur characters are cute, but not really good for a tattoo.


Just wondering, but one of the babyfur tattoo's is PISSING ITSELF. How's that cute? <(o____o)^


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 20, 2009)

ewww! I did not look closely enough to see that.
For someone to put that sort of detail in a tattoo, well gross.


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, it's not a tattoo artist's job to judge. You give them money, they stain it into your skin.
Maybe they're doing mankind a favor. If someone's really the type of person who'd get a babyfur tattooed onto your arm, well, then a tattoo is a great way to warn people.

I would like to offer this to support my point.
It's a good way to warn people: hey, this douche didn't even spell check something that was _going on his flesh forever_. Keep away.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was thinking not really a tattoo, but getting a pony tail and dying it like a fox tail... I know dorky...


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 20, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> ewww! I did not look closely enough to see that.
> For someone to put that sort of detail in a tattoo, well gross.


I was in denial to begin with, thinking it was some discolouration from the photo. But then somebody else pointed it out and I was all like ":G"


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 20, 2009)

babyfur= OMGWTF!?!
I met one IRL... oh lord...OH LORD! I didn't want to hear how wet he was! Oh the metal trauma! I was sitting next to him on a bus!


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 20, 2009)

lolwut? said:


> Uhhh... How would anyone see it?
> I mean, if your covered with fur, you gonna have to dig all that hair away, just to see _something_ but it wont really be that, I dont know what to say, uhh... look, the point is, no one can see it. Unless, you like, idk, _paint_ the fur or something.
> And then it would get all hard and stale and fade away when you take a shower.
> All in all, I say that getting a tattoo on your own fursona is a waste of time and money.



Dying fur or something of the sort?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> Dying fur or something of the sort?



If the fur was short enough the tattoo might be visible.

If you could cause the fur to grow out in a tattoo pattern somehow, maybe alter the hair follicles so the fur color is different... but that's so far into the hypothetical and fantastical it really isn't worth thinking about terribly deeply.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> If you could cause the fur to grow out in a tattoo pattern somehow, maybe alter the hair follicles so the fur color is different... but that's so far into the hypothetical and fantastical it really isn't worth thinking about terribly deeply.



Not so far fetched.  You could dye or more likely, bleach a pattern into fur.  My mate does her hair every 6-8 weeks.  Blond streaks on chestnut would (and do) stand out.  Would work for a simple, monochromatic pattern, maybe something tribal.


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok i know i'm new to the forums but i am gonna blow everyones mind when i post the pics of my tats i have my entire rt arm is wolves my left is all dragons i have an anthro female wolf on my rt shoulder blade that was drawn by an artist called mr.x and on my rt calf i have my fursona with spunky on his shoulders not colored in yet but i love knowing i'll have all my furry tattoos forever (it's the only thing you can take with you when you die!!) stay tuned to this post i promise i'll blow you away!!!


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

want a tat on the back, when I find the right artist, dark wolf on one side light wolf on the other with a full moon inbetween with just a faint hint of the yin and yang with in the circle of the moon.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 21, 2009)

Awkore said:


> Just think, it will be with you the rest of your life, and will it be in a place that you find acceptable?



yeah yeah, I really don't want to get one. I mean it was just a thought.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 21, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Hey, it's not a tattoo artist's job to judge. You give them money, they stain it into your skin.
> Maybe they're doing mankind a favor. If someone's really the type of person who'd get a babyfur tattooed onto your arm, well, then a tattoo is a great way to warn people.
> 
> I would like to offer this to support my point.
> It's a good way to warn people: hey, this douche didn't even spell check something that was _going on his flesh forever_. Keep away.


 
[offtopic] Immelmann!!! You are my god!!! [/offtopic]


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

To also put this into perspective, I have a college friend who spent $600 on a giant tattoo over the entirety of his back. What of?

An Alien fighting a Predator, for he is obsessed with aliens and predators.

If you think that's cool and worth it, you will probably find getting whatever furry tattoo also cool and worth it. If you think that's sad and lame, you won't. (Keep in mind that me and my other buddies all make fun of him.)


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 22, 2009)

My tat was not cheap either.
Mine was $300 for my full length upper arm tat.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to get a fox tail on my back from ass to top


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok my pics are up go to my FA page to see them i have more to come and already two thumbs down but oh well 15 magazines and 2 tv shows there is bound to be people with negative comments,,,so if you like them THANK YOU  and if you don't like them just keep in mind it's on my body not yours i live with what i wanted and you chose not to so please don't leave your lame ass comments telling me how much you don't like them because i can really give a rats ass!!


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh and don't forget people, getting them removed not only costs a shitload but hurts 5 times more than getting one on.


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2009)

Wolfman Hal said:


> Ok my pics are up go to my FA page to see them i have more to come and already two thumbs down but oh well 15 magazines and 2 tv shows there is bound to be people with negative comments,,,so if you like them THANK YOU  and if you don't like them just keep in mind it's on my body not yours i live with what i wanted and you chose not to so please don't leave your lame ass comments telling me how much you don't like them because i can really give a rats ass!!



The only reason I'm judging you right now is for your abhorrent lack of periods.

\You're 33 years old, man. Come on.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm going to get a tattoo of a hyena, not necessarily "furry".


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> The only reason I'm judging you right now is for your abhorrent lack of periods.
> 
> \You're 33 years old, man. Come on.



Yeah sorry bout that, I was a little on the pissed off side i am usually better than that.


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Awkore said:


> I got one, i was planing on getting another, but the the guy i was going to see has moved some where.




Goldenwolf, nice! I have one that she did a trade with me for the only time I made it to AnthroCon.... as well as a tribal dragon across the small of my back that I designed myself...


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I should totally get a giant :V tattoo on my back, then everyone would know what a badass I am.



Well, at least you got the ass part right...


----------



## WetWolf (Mar 28, 2009)

ive got 6 furry tattoos ^_^

















all the rest can be found herehere


----------



## Bigmaster (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a wolf tat. Don't know when though.


----------



## Aehry (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually am going to have a pair of wings tattooed on my back. (My main chara's name is Angl)

And I actually will wind up with Angl and Aehry on me somewhere.... 

For some people their characters are extensions of who they are. Not just a fad. So I could understand someone wanting a tattoo of it. It just depends on how serious you are about your chara and the 'Real Whirled'.

I'm not technically a furry, either. My characters were just there in my head helping me to get away from the real world (in stories and drawings and such) when I just couldn't cope with it. So they mean a lot to me. 

I'm also aware of the 'OMG IT'S THERE FOR LIEK EVER' thing too. I already have a tattoo that most people don't get. What's another? Plus, my skin's going to get all gross and wrinkly anyways, so why shouldn't it at least be colorful? : D It makes for interesting stories when you get old. n_n


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 29, 2009)

Look up :iconjohnofe:'s account and click through his gallery. He has pictures of his tattoo of the 'love of his life'. =3


----------



## Cornieh (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a Tiger on my right arm an a Drogon on my left Arm which goes to my chest... When you wanna see it... Look at my FA page^^
IÂ´m to lazy to search it right now^^


----------



## Khaiyote (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a pawprint on my right shoulder. I decided to exclude the nails because I thought that it would cover a broader range of animals. I'm happy with it, except that my mate got one exactly the same, and it's darker black, and I want mine colored again.


----------



## WetWolf (Mar 29, 2009)

lol i love my tattoos and i think i would be proud to have them for life none of these were spur of the moment and there all individually drawn from an idea not copied. And for those people who say that theyll fade and look bad in a few years, thats not nessisarilly true. most good and established artists guarentee thier work for life in some cases and will do free touchups when they begin to fade.

also i plan to have paw prints tattooed into the palms of my hands within this year ^_^


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 29, 2009)

WetWolf said:


>



Clean your damn room.


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Clean your damn room.



But a drop in the ocean, unfortunately.


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 29, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> I know most people would be like WTF but who has one?!
> 
> If so, post a pic, if not... who has pics of those who do!?


 
...I have kanji on my shoulder for "wolf", but I honestly don't consider it furry. I just appreciate my heritage and wolves themselves. I also am getting a rib piece done, but... that's more like a werewolf thing? So that's not furry either. 

Honestly. I'd never get a "furry" tattoo. I just like wolves.


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> ...I have kanji on my shoulder for "wolf"



You sure? :V


----------



## Wolfbound (Apr 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> You sure? :V



I'm part Japanese, and I recognize the symbol. =o But I understand your point veeeeery well. I just laugh at those people.


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 2, 2009)

Hahaha Ok I laughed xD


----------



## Juna (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a Dragon with dragonfly wings on my back, that Zaaz drew for me. I dont currently have a picture of it scanned in (of my back) but I did find the original piece on a cd :3


----------



## NahniThief (Apr 3, 2009)

First - I am an advicator of only getting tattoos if they mean something to you on a personal level. I really don't understand people that get cartoon characters or the same cardboard cutouts that the previous 50 people also got, but every person is responsible for their own happiness.

I have two tattoos that I got in the past year (one's 3inches on my right hip and the other covers pretty much my whole back), both of which I've designed myself, both of which were done by a reputable, licensed artist that came highly recomended by several friends. Neither one are furries (I do celtic knotwork stuff), but I have designed a dragonfly in the same style for a very dear friend of mine. I wouldn't mind getting something wolfish, but I'd have to design it myself.

My point is that because it's MINE (ie - showing off both my heritage and my skill) I'm proud to wear it - even if it will get old and wrinkly along with the rest of me.

... Great... now I'm trying to figure out a good design for a new tattoo... I should post the ones I already have (will make designs for others!)

Oh and major tip for those who've never had one but are considering: TATTOOS HURT! At least for me, they did. The outlines hurt more than the coloring, but after the endorphines kicked in I got all giggly so it wasn't quite so bad.


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 4, 2009)

It all comes down to pain tolerance too.
With me it did not hurt very much as I have a high pain tolerance.

But every one is different


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 5, 2009)

i know some one and his  mate who have   there fursona on there calfs.. i plan on geting mine down some time soon


----------



## NaraWerewulf (Apr 28, 2009)

I have planned to tattoo this http://naravox.deviantart.com/art/Werewolf-Tribal-60404193 into my arm or somewhere. It's an old tribal werewolf design I did years a go and I still like it. I wanted it to look like it's waiting for something, exactly like I am waiting for a breakthrough in life, for an aswer, for love etc. and still look a bit dangerous and werewolfish. What do you think?


----------



## NaraWerewulf (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh and don't mind the crap scan, it's not that blurry in real life.


----------



## Leostale (Apr 28, 2009)

A demonic Penguin With flaming eyes and fists Looks awesome


----------



## Kaizou (Apr 28, 2009)

I designed two tattoo sets...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2234160/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2219376
I don't plan on ever using them anyways. if I ever get a tatto It will most likely not be furry/animal related.


----------



## Erewolf (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm definitely getting a pawprint somewhere... I'm not positive where. Maybe one of either side of my hips or on my back or something. :V And I wanna get one of a wolf...Probably howling...And who knows what's to come x3 If I ever get a mate, then maybe I can get something relating to them.

WHO KNOWS?!


----------



## KitAmor (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't have a tattoo, but I wouldn't mind a small fox pawprint somewhere inconspicuous.


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 29, 2009)

All of my tattoos are "nature" themed. I have yet to get an outright furry tattoo. Chinese on my leg that says "lovesong wolf" was my first tattoo. I got a butterfly with a tiger's face inside of it on my other leg. Last year I got a round tattoo I designed on my back of a wolf coming out of the moon, and a tiger coming out of the sun and it's a big circular design. I have a shamrock on my foot (not really furry, but I'm on a roll here). I tattooed paw prints on my thighs during my tattooing apprenticeship. I'm due for this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My mentor will hopefully have time to get me in this month. 

I've got another in mind, and I just might tattoo it on myself. It's a memorial to a furry friend who passed away. I already tattooed a memorial for him on my husband. Because it means so much, I just want the design to be perfect. 

It's so interesting to see other people's tattoos. MOAR!!!


----------



## NahniThief (May 3, 2009)

I like the design you're wanting your mentor to tattoo on you, Peaches - is that a tattoo gun the character is on? (unfamiliar with terminology).

Narawerewulf - I liked your design, too. You said that you wanted it to look like it was waiting? I feel like the head/face is very predatory, preparing for the pounce , but the body design is kind of stagnant.

Kaizou, your gryphon and dragon designs are totally awesome!


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

If I wasn't such a big wuss I'd get a personal design. A paw with a whirlwind in the middle ^^


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 3, 2009)

I saw this guy who worked at a piercing place, he was huge and hairy with a big fucking beard, and had piercings and tattoos everywhere. And his ears were gauged to about 2" or so. And he had a pawprint tattoo on his bicep. And i thought to myself, "furry."


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

:/ I have three tats...
two are japanese for "dark dragon" and one is a swastika.

:/ I should get a furry tat.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ I have three tats...
> two are japanese for "dark dragon" and one is a swastika.
> 
> :/ I should get a furry tat.



Swastika? Isn't that err...a bit radical xD


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ I have three tats...
> two are japanese for "dark dragon" and one is a swastika.
> 
> :/ I should get a furry tat.


Random Japanese and a racial tattoo?

Congrats, you're a douche!


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Random Japanese and a racial tattoo?
> 
> Congrats, you're a douche!



Be nice shen :3


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Swastika? Isn't that err...a bit radical xD




eh, I did it myself back in junior high... I was quite the antisocial back then. 
*shrug* I'm sure we've all done stuff we've regretted in junior high.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Random Japanese and a racial tattoo?
> 
> Congrats, you're a douche!



XD perhaps I should turn it into a flower.. 
but then again, I've grown attached to my ghetto deformed swazi on my ass. it's a reminder of how stupid I was.

&B4 trolling irl.


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2009)

NAZIFLOWER.

That would be kinda cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> NAZIFLOWER.
> 
> That would be kinda cool.




X) it should be a rainbow naziflower.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> X) it should be a rainbow naziflower.



I like rainbows. Speaking of which, you should add a pot of gold tattoo underneath it for luck. <(n.n)>


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> I like rainbows. Speaking of which, you should add a pot of gold tattoo underneath it for luck. <(n.n)>



X) I should...


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> I like rainbows. Speaking of which, you should add a pot of gold tattoo underneath it for luck. <(n.n)>



You did catch the part where it's on her ass right? xD

Which brings up the question, how did you do it yourself???


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (May 4, 2009)

babyfurs for life.


----------



## Kaizou (May 4, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> babyfurs for life.




IN A NEAR FUTURE:


*DAMMIT SON,I'M FUCKING DISOWNING YOU.*


----------



## Kanin (May 4, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> babyfurs for life.


 
Ok, now that is just fucking weird and creepy.


----------



## Brazen (May 4, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Baby-diaperfur_tattoo.jpg
> 
> There's so much wrong with this I don't even know where to start


 

Dude, that's nothing. Look up "Dragon Penis Tattoo" on Google image search (NSFW, obviously).


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (May 4, 2009)

NahniThief said:


> I like the design you're wanting your mentor to tattoo on you, Peaches - is that a tattoo gun the character is on? (unfamiliar with terminology).
> 
> Narawerewulf - I liked your design, too. You said that you wanted it to look like it was waiting? I feel like the head/face is very predatory, preparing for the pounce , but the body design is kind of stagnant.
> 
> Kaizou, your gryphon and dragon designs are totally awesome!



Yep! That's a tattoo machine. In fact, it's the one I built myself during my apprenticeship.


----------



## LeCardt (May 5, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> babyfurs for life.


 
Please tell me that I am not the only one who notices that there is something phenomenally wrong with Mr. Wetdiapers ribs. Honestly, unless your built to walk on four legs, your skeletal structure should not look like that.


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 5, 2009)

He could just be sucking in reeeeeeally tight my love.

-Your DarkestSinn<333


----------



## Kaizou (May 5, 2009)

NahniThief said:


> I like the design you're wanting your mentor to tattoo on you, Peaches - is that a tattoo gun the character is on? (unfamiliar with terminology).
> 
> Narawerewulf - I liked your design, too. You said that you wanted it to look like it was waiting? I feel like the head/face is very predatory, preparing for the pounce , but the body design is kind of stagnant.
> 
> Kaizou, your gryphon and dragon designs are totally awesome!



Thanks! I worked on those C:


----------



## Calibrius133701 (May 5, 2009)

LeCardt said:


> Please tell me that I am not the only one who notices that there is something phenomenally wrong with Mr. Wetdiapers ribs. Honestly, unless your built to walk on four legs, your skeletal structure should not look like that.


Now that you said something, I just noticed that too.
Post relevant to the topic: I was considering getting one in a year or so:
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/furry/images/thumb/e/e5/Pawphi.png/100px-Pawphi.png
Right arm, slightly below the shoulder.


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 5, 2009)

Looks nice Cali!!! Why didn't you get it?

-Your DarkestSinn<333


----------



## Calibrius133701 (May 5, 2009)

DarkestSinn said:


> Looks nice Cali!!! Why didn't you get it?
> 
> -Your DarkestSinn<333


Tight leash parents (no pun intended), mainly worried about..ya know, the whole flipping the hell out part. Though, I doubt they'd know what it meant.


----------



## NeoEevee (May 5, 2009)

I MIGHT get one in a number of years. But that stuff's permanant, plus I don't like sharp pointy objects near my skin. A dislike only made worse by a particular anime series. 

If I do, I want something to show off that my fursona is a shapeshifter. Possibly a jaguar pattern that shifts into dragon scales. Possibly on my upper arm, or if I want to stick wings on it, I'll get it on my back.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 5, 2009)

Brazen said:


> Dude, that's nothing. Look up "Dragon Penis Tattoo" on Google image search (NSFW, obviously).



I actually thought that was weirdly awesome. Defiantly would've been painful, and initially very weird, but somehow manages to be fucked up awesome too. <(o_o)>


----------



## Idlewild (May 5, 2009)

I plan on getting one this summer, but it'll be ink that only shows under blacklight. My mom is really worried that I won't get a job if you can see it under normal conditions even though I'm getting it on my right shoulder blade.  
But hey, she's going to help me pay for it, lol! It'll be a horse design, not necessarily furry related as horses have been a passion for years before I git involved in the fandom.


----------



## Kittiara (May 6, 2009)

Lmao, does anybody have a pic of that guy with the HUGE babyfur tat on his back?

P.S. If you want one so bad, MAKE SURE IT'S WELL FUCKING DESIGNED AND DRAWN.  There is pretty much one tat in this entire thread that doesn't make me wince.  Come on, people.  This goes for any subject matter.


----------



## Kranksty (May 6, 2009)

Nice I would love if parents paid for a tattoo for me. xD
I paid out of pocket 100% for mine it was worth it though.

I did not tell parents but eventualy mom saw the tat...
She just said uh ok why?
And I said I needed it. It is a Spiritual thing.
She was actualy pretty cool about it. 
And showed my dad too and he was ok with it too.

I have had mine for a few years and still love it. 



Violet Virtue said:


> I plan on getting one this summer, but it'll be ink that only shows under blacklight. My mom is really worried that I won't get a job if you can see it under normal conditions even though I'm getting it on my right shoulder blade.
> But hey, she's going to help me pay for it, lol! It'll be a horse design, not necessarily furry related as horses have been a passion for years before I git involved in the fandom.


----------

